

X-Ray Pin-Up Calendar 2010 By Butter - pesco
http://www.dailyartpress.com/2010/06/pin-up-calendar-2010-by-butter.html

======
byoung2
I love that photographers are finally starting to focus on inner beauty

------
Luc
Obviously Photoshop collages and not real radiographs...

EDIT: I take that back. They're 3D renderings.

------
JoeAltmaier
Imagine being the model...

------
GrandMasterBirt
Funny. I love the take on calendar models.

